# Jarhead> Scorpion Fight!



## micjoe (Nov 14, 2005)

Any 1 see jarhead, i was suprised to see a scoprion fight, an emp vs a arizona hairy or something like that, the emp one, and used his stinger, i do not see that often, not for nothing, but it was very interesting to watch, a fight for survival.


----------



## viethobo (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea just saw jarhead a few days ago.  That scorpion fight wasn't real...really good cgi tho...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 14, 2005)

That one is not unreal.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=44705


----------



## micjoe (Nov 14, 2005)

I disagree it was real.


----------



## viethobo (Nov 14, 2005)

if u look closely the scorps, during the fight, dont match w/ the ones before and after. plus PETA would have a field day if they'd used real ones.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 14, 2005)

that scorpion fight was animated, if you couldnt tell. and what is an emp scorpion doing in a hot desert? dont they live in tropical areas?  :?


----------



## Fluid Filter (Nov 14, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> that scorpion fight was animated, if you couldnt tell. and what is an emp scorpion doing in a hot desert? dont they live in tropical areas?  :?


You mean Chango? haha too bad i've already named my emps. I think it means monkey in spanish. I think it was implied that someone had brought the emp with them to Iraq. I thought that scene was way cool. Without a doubt high quality CGI. I think micjoe was just getting a rise out of us.
Does anyone know where to DL that scene?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 14, 2005)

hmm ya probably! ahh oh well, id really like to DL that seen too! pretty cool, pretty cool!


----------



## Black Hawk (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, i doubt PETA wouldn't stay quite if they'd used real scorps. btw, monkey is "mono"


----------



## Arlius (Nov 16, 2005)

PETA wouldnt really care so much if the scorps are common and captive bred. You cant get a cruelty to animals charge.


----------



## Black Hawk (Nov 16, 2005)

true, plus fear factor got away with the whole grinding live emps thing...


----------



## Hoosier (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, plus the episode with the so called african cave spiders, haha.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 17, 2005)

hi, anyone has the links to all videos about scopion? or maybe we can have a thread for people to post scorpion videos link? that would be wicked! PM me or post a reply! thanks !


----------

